

What does it mean to "computerize" how a business operates? - erichocean
https://fohr.com/computerize.html?src=HN

======
erichocean
Hey guys, our startup, Fohr, just launched today and this is the first article
we've put up about why we're doing what we're doing.

Any feedback is appreciated!

